# Dirtpark / Bikepark / Pumptrack o.ä. Raum Fulda/Alsfed ? RSV Froh?



## videokate (4. Februar 2019)

Hi Leute,

Suche nen Platz zum Biken nähe Fulda/Alsfeld am liebsten wären mit Dirtjumps, eine Flache Trail Strecke mit Sprüngen aus Dirt oder etwas in die Richtung Bikepark/Pumptrack. Auch Skateparks wo Fahrrad erlaubt ist. Hab durch bischen suchen den RSV Froh Fulda gefunden, das Gelände sieht auf den Bildern durchaus brauchbar aus und würde ich auch mal testen. Existiert das noch und kann man da auch als nicht Mitglied einfach drauf? 

Danke euch!


----------

